# A Few Concourse Questions



## shelbee350 (Sep 4, 2011)

Hello

Was hoping to get a few questions answered regarding a 69 GTO Concourse restoration. What are the engineering numbers on both the lo/high horns used? Also the numbers on a AC Delco fuel pump for the 400 ram air III that came with the car? Will a fuel pump that works for a grand prix 400 work or no? Also got marked down on some stripes that are supposed to be on the weatherstripping on the trunk, does anyone have a picture can describe said stripes? 


Thanks in advance

Chris


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

There are date codes on the horns. Later today will look at a pair out of a late Jan '69 Arlington build. On the original AC fuel pump, there is a stamped number on the sloping top edge. The last runs of replacement AC fuel pumps, the number is not stamped, but it appears to be digitally etched into the same area. The original 4bbl '69 GP fuel pump should be the same. Have an AC fuel pump catalogue from the early 70's, will ck it for correct number.

On the yellow mark, have viewed that before, but not on my '71's. Am in the middle of a cutting edge Concours restoration on my 455 HO GT-37. Nothing "Concourse" about it's resto. 

Several of us joke about the use of "concourse" on what appear to be rather quickee detailing jobs... My own take is the misspelled world definitely applys to those that on their smartphones, order the Mylar "detailing" sticker sheets from Kryta along with Eastwood spray paint while in the large Concourse @ the airport...


----------

